# How to?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I know this isn't really in the right section so if a mod needs to move it then feel free to do so but I really couldn't see where else to put the topic.

Anywho, I'm just wondering how people create a link in there signature where you can click on the title and it redirects you to the thread. An example would be "Bobs planted tank" and when you click on it it brings you to the thread. I commonly see this in peoples signature but haven't figured out how to do it, I guess I'm just not as computer savy as I thought 

Thanks for the help


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Got the help I needed, mod please close.


----------

